# Progress Of My Beaded Project



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I thought you all would love to see where I am on my beading project. Got a few projects out of the way today and yesterday and hopefully soon once some stuff comes in I will be putting the final touch on things. So back to beading till than. But this is what I got so far.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty!  Love the design.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. Its free hand, no designed was really planned.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cant wait to see the outcome!  looks like its going smoothly :albino: great job!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

It helped a ton when I loosely sewn it on to another piece of fabric. It feels like its taking forever but I know patients is the key right now.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Good for you! Thats lovely!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

That is very pretty and so delicate looking....great job! I used to make bellydance costumes and did lots of beading work....very time consuming, but really fun


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

it looks great!


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks lovely.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone. its progressing slowly.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gorgeous! That looks so difficult.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Well done looks lovely.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Yeah it is kinda hard I really want to get a tambourine needle kit soon. I ended up cutting some so I can redo some of the beading because it was looking loose and too saggy for me.


----------

